# Fedor fighting in Bodog



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anyone know how or why Fedor was allowed to fight in Bodog? I thought he was under contract to Pride. Perhaps he had a clause which allows him to fight in Russia (his home country) no matter what... there must be some sort of loophole.

Plus, I'm sure Bodog has tons of money to give him!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

man, i was the first one on here to talk about bodog, and i'm really glad it's catching on. i was impressed with their first product, while shaky, was solid where it counted. MMA certainly is growing in the US, and there are now basically thre promotions going. UFC/PRIDE, Showtime, and Bodog. that's a big leap. that's more than a cult following!


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> Does anyone know how or why Fedor was allowed to fight in Bodog? I thought he was under contract to Pride. Perhaps he had a clause which allows him to fight in Russia (his home country) no matter what... there must be some sort of loophole.
> 
> Plus, I'm sure Bodog has tons of money to give him!!!


I believe that is the case. He had a clause that allows him to fight in Russia :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

well Bodog is pretty much put all there eggs in the basket with Fedor. I sure he will still fight but if he doesnt wow sucks to be Bodog. I saw one of the epiodes on the ION network it was ok, but im sure if they catch a following they should have no problem succeding. BTW how long it this Russia v US been going on seems like a year.


----------



## asdf1234 (Mar 4, 2007)

pt447 said:


> man, i was the first one on here to talk about bodog, and i'm really glad it's catching on. i was impressed with their first product, while shaky, was solid where it counted. MMA certainly is growing in the US, and there are now basically thre promotions going. UFC/PRIDE, Showtime, and Bodog. that's a big leap. that's more than a cult following!


does this really have anything to do with anything in this thread


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

> does this really have anything to do with anything in this thread


says a newbie. Time to take over the world with a iron fist


----------



## asdf1234 (Mar 4, 2007)

Adora said:


> says a newbie. Time to take over the world with a iron fist


what? I'm sorry if I dont have time to be on these forums 24/7 and I don't make 35 posts a day. what does me being a 'newbie' to some forum have to do with anything? chocolate helps man, try it out


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Enough with the newbie bashing.

I've also heard that Fedor has a contract clause that lets him fight in Russia whenever he wants for whoever he wants.

I'm psyched to see him fight again, now that he's shaken off some of the ring rust with the Coleman fight.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*fedor will win*

of course. i want to bet real money on this. anyone know if we can do that here?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Damn, it'll be great to see the Almighty fight again  Always an honor!


----------

